# Brenderup Solo Trailer Questions



## txgirl (Jul 9, 2010)

My friend has a Brenderup and absolutely loves it. She hauls out to trails often. That's my knowledge of them!


----------



## RMH (Jul 26, 2016)

My wife has one which she pulls with her Acura MDX suv just fine. I've personally taken it on 300 and 400 mile trips on interstates and thought it towed well. It was very stable and well balanced. The trailer was bought used and we've not had to make any repairs other than a bit of wiring to get all the lights working. Since they are no longer imported some specialty parts may be hard to find but we've not had to look for any yet. One weakness is where the escape door is cut into the front left panel the "plywood" tends to rot. This area on ours will have to be replaced at some point. It's surprising how much room the little trailer has for one horse.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I used to have a Baron (2 horse with tack storage). I loved it -- light-filled, sturdy, light-weight, stable, and very cleverly designed throughout. My horse, however, despised it. She does better with slant load stock trailer. If your horse is okay in there, I say go for it.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I want one except I wish they had a step up. I despise ramps. That ultimately why I passed on getting one.


----------

